# 14 Blocks Sharp and Extra Sharp Vermont Cheddar



## bill ace 350 (Dec 12, 2015)

cheese.jpg



__ bill ace 350
__ Dec 12, 2015






Picked up some Cracker Barrel cheese on sale at the commissary. Filled the AMNPS with hickory and threw in some kosher salt and whole peppercorns for good measure. Later this week I will some 4 pieces of pork belly cured with Pop's Brine, and 4 pieces using a dry cure from Mr. T.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 12, 2015)

That's a happy smoker!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 12, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's a happy smoker!​


Looks like it's smiling to me also Buzzard.

T


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 12, 2015)

Can't wait to try my bacon using your recipe, Mr. T.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bill Ace 350 said:


> Can't wait to try my bacon using your recipe, Mr. T.


 Bill please wait, meaning take your time, don't rush it.   If you are planning on a long cold smoke after curing you must give it plenty of time to fully cure.   Shorter cure times will definitely work fine and many do them here on the forum.   The difference being, the bellies are normally hot smoked and refrigerated or frozen shortly afterwards to keep them from going rancid. That is something the longer cure times will eliminate.

The last one I did was cured as normal then cold smoked (highest temp was 68°) using Todd's whole Corn Cob pellets for 22 hours using a AMNPS in a heat-sink. It was then smoked within three days with a very thin, light white, smoke.   It was then placed in the cooler for an additional three weeks for further equalization before slicing. I'll be doing that one again.

Once you start yours, I won't look for a response for a month.   If you like the results go ahead and start a thread explaining your process and end results.   If you don't like it, just PM me and we will keep it between ourselves.

Mr. T


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2015)

BA350, looking good !!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 13, 2015)

That bacon is sure addictive. I sure wish I could try some cheese. Temperature here today was mid-80's, hard to smoke cheese when without any heat whatsoever, the box is 90 degrees ........  

Sure looks like you are afixin to have a smoker fulla happiness!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 13, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Temperature here today was mid-80's, hard to smoke cheese when without any heat whatsoever, the box is 90 degrees ........


Wanna trade homes for four months?  Just think, you would have total access to all my smokers and perfect cheese weather, well it might get a little chilly from time to time.  And I could get my fill of Gater and oysters.

T


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 13, 2015)

smoked cheese.jpg



__ bill ace 350
__ Dec 13, 2015






Here it is....More color than shows in the picture.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great,,, how did your salt come out??? 

Yep happy smoker there 

DS


----------



## mowin (Dec 13, 2015)

Bill Ace 350 said:


> smoked cheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill, that look great. Be patient and let it rest as loooong as you can stand it.
BTW I see your in Upstate NY. Where about?  I'm near the NY-MA border east of Albany. 

And.... Thanks for your service. Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm loving the color of that cheese! Hard to beat the Vermont Cheddar!

Nice work sir!


----------



## b-one (Dec 13, 2015)

Got some great color on that cheese! Good idea doing a bunch it won't last long!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 13, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Wanna trade homes for four months?  Just think, you would have total access to all my smokers and perfect cheese weather, well it might get a little chilly from time to time.  And I could get my fill of Gater and oysters.
> 
> T


I do love that part of the world Big Sky, Big Springs, Idaho Falls...... beautiful country. AND you don't have to live where you can see your neighbors! And the cold, you dress for it, you work around it, and you worry about your woodpile like I worry about the generator for the A/C. Your cars have heaters and heated seats, ours have fans. But its really big sky country, the most beautiful nights under the heavens. I would still love it, but I'd own and industral snow plow....LOL  Geothermal? Wind generators? I'm not so big on solar, but you could sell it back to the power company.

I would even enjoy splitting wood, after I get back in shape tpo do it..>>LOL

I just bought a quart of oysters & 2 pounds of lump crab today, which I could give 'em to ya. Believe me, you don't want the gator <Chuckles>


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 19, 2015)

smoked.jpg



__ bill ace 350
__ Dec 19, 2015






About three hours left in the AMPNS, then I'm calling it done.

Smoked with apple/hickory, cold smoke 12 hours  40 degrees or less F, , rest in 40 degree fridge for 12. Repeat smoke rest cycle for 72 hours.


----------



## mowin (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking good.  Hopefully ill be smokin my bacon monday.  :drool


----------

